# topping up the hydraulic fluid in Roadster Roof Motor



## jockmonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

As this is a common job, found this great Dutch Video on Youtube. And added a translation for the job..






English Translation in the comments hope this helps others as well.

Due to a lack of space, dismantling and assembling the hydraulic motor on an Audi TT is a costly and risky job
- I received this tip from a recognized convertible top company, who after an expensive failed attempt by a Bosch garage could explain that it would otherwise be a repair of approx. 4 to 5 man hours
- To free up space for the hydraulic reservoir, 2 torx bolts must be unscrewed from this part
- These bolts are the best removed by a magnet due to lack of space
- The part can now be turned away (motor Impeller)
- Melt a round hole with a solder iron
- DON'T DRILL because of the risk of drilling swarf in the hydraulic reservoir
- Add approx. 120 ml of hydraulic oil with a syringe
- Close the hole with a screw plug and screw everything back on
- Because I had forgotten to remove the extention reel from the rear shelf, the cover did not go down completely. Fortunately I got lucky and this didn't break anything
-At a bosch garage a year earlier the rear window had broken with an unbelievable explanation. The complete hood had to be replaced. So pay attention!


----------



## whoopsie (May 17, 2017)

I just did this job on my roadster last week. I found it a quite easy 30 minute job not involving any drilling of the reservoir. First I removed the "mailbox" at the front end of the boot space and then removed a section of the insulation that covers the top of the pump/reservoir so the top of the pump/reservoir could be seen and accessed from the soft top space with the top up obviously. Then I found a filling plug (13mm brass) on the side of the pump facing the front of car. Remove this and fill to max line which can be seen on the forward side of reservoir- use a mirror to see. I used a 60ml syringe that I use to put sealant in my tubeless mountain bike tyres- mine took about 120ml but it depends on how much was already in the reservoir. Replace plug and insulation and mailbox. Easy job!!!


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

I've never heard of this, not got the roadster either but merely out of interest, where did the fluid go to begin with? Was there a leak somewhere that let the level drop? And I take it that was repaired before topping it back up again? Every day's a school day!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

GMTTmk1 said:


> ... where did the fluid go to begin with? Was there a leak somewhere that let the level drop? And I take it that was repaired before topping it back up again?


There are some questions that are best not asked...


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

Typically it is the struts that are leaking, so the carpet behind the seats is properly wet. The oil is not missing, it has just relocated


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Lol good point droopsnoot!

Was just out of interest incase I come across something similar, a few members of the family have convertibles and no doubt they'll call me first if they go tits up, maybe a different lifting means of course but it's good to know anyway!

Had to laugh there at 'relocated' oil, glad I've got a coupe so this can't go wrong, it's just everything else I need to worry about!


----------

